# 0shippingzone now RHS.hk?



## Another World (Feb 29, 2012)

a friend asked me for a site recommendation. i mentioned 0shippingzone, but the site is redirecting to realhotstuff.hk? 

did they really move or is something nefarious going on? i'm curious because if you navigate to http://www.0shippingzone.com/index.php it goes to the old domain.

cheers,
-another world


----------



## Janthran (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah, I e-mailed their support and they told me they moved.
They also don't support PayPal any more, so I went to ETcome.


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 29, 2012)

Well they always were partners that's what I know off.  When I asked RHS before for a review sample, they said okay and told me that they were making 0shippingzone.com for friend/coworker of theirs, and told me to wait until that site would be done.  Once the site was launched RealHotStuff then sent me my review sample through 0shippingzone.  So I can only guess they had a partnership with each other. 

Not so sure about the current situation.


----------



## Another World (Feb 29, 2012)

ok, thanks guys.

-another world


----------



## loco365 (Feb 29, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Yeah, I e-mailed their support and they told me they moved.
> They also don't support PayPal any more, so I went to ETcome.


Wait they don't have Paypal anymore? I don't think I'll use them anymore.


----------



## Another World (Feb 29, 2012)

the way nintendo was sending emails to paypal, i'm surprised that any flash kit reseller can accept it. it is only a matter of time before all the major sites are no longer using paypal.

-another world


----------

